# Poop in the crate



## Frankie14 (Jun 12, 2014)

Please help, getting stressed, Frankie has now started to poo in his crate during the night and seems happy to lie in it, we left him for 2 hours to go shopping and came home to poo in the crate, I thought they didn't like to poo where they sleep, I have made sure it is the right size crate. Please help


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Is it normal poop? My thought is maybe he just can't hold it for some reason. Mine will poop where that shouldn't if they just can't hold it.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He could just be protesting about been left alone in the crate, my 2 never did it - but my brothers dog would do this, or it may be because he's stressed - does he cry in the night?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> He could just be protesting about been left alone in the crate, my 2 never did it - but my brothers dog would do this, or it may be because he's stressed - does he cry in the night?


Of course Ruby would never do something so unlady like. Now willow on the other hand, she was a big revenge pooper...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Of course Ruby would never do something so unlady like. Now willow on the other hand, she was a big revenge pooper...


Where ... ? On the stairs!! right there!
Has she outgrown the revenge poop now Donna?
Ruby just used to sneak to a corner of the dining room (which we rarely use - except for dumping shite! - not literally) so what can we expect!! never any where else.....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She hasn't lately but she had been known to do it.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley can be a "Stress pooper" We just had company that stayed for 3 weeks and Carley really bonded to Freddys sister. Carley has always been a daddys girl and I think she felt the genetic connection with his sister. When she left Carley pooped in the house at night three nights in a row! She was not eating as well either, so my point is it could be stress as some do not do well in a crate. Carley would poop in the crate at night when she was a puppy so give it some time as change is very hard for this breed.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Reading this thread makes me grateful my two are picky about poop (Beemer always tells me there is poop outside I have to pick up). Less than one handful of poop accidents. Plenty of pee ones. Though I still occasionally find a piece of poop as when Lexi has danglers she comes to me to take care of it and sometimes they fling off before she gets to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Reading this thread makes me grateful my two are picky about poop (Beemer always tells me there is poop outside I have to pick up). Less than one handful of poop accidents. Plenty of pee ones. Though I still occasionally find a piece of poop as when Lexi has danglers she comes to me to take care of it and sometimes they fling off before she gets to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha this had me laughing!! Funny lexi - I've noticed ruby can quite often start to walk away whilst still pooping and scatter poops around!!


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

*Walking whilst pooping*



Tinman said:


> Haha this had me laughing!! Funny lexi - I've noticed ruby can quite often start to walk away whilst still pooping and scatter poops around!!


I've noticed Barney starting to do this as well now.

Why is this?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

If I'm outside and near her she will shuffle her way to me in her poop stance. Lexi made a trail of poop for a while too. Not sure why though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley still can't stay still to poo, its a pain when he is off lead and goes off a long way to poo, and a real nightmare when its in autumn leaves!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Frankie, try him out of the crate. Put paper down. NHS may still poop but at least he won't roll/lie in it. It's much easier to clean up then. Or leave the door of the crate open so he can get out.


----------

